# Lighter Akios Reel?



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Tommy: A while back, you posted something about a new, lighter Akios reel. What model was it? 

I am on the marker for a new reel and I was intrigued by your description. I love the 555 CTM but would prefer something lighter for plugging if possible. Thanks. Tom


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

They have a light series it's not on any web site yet. I know there is 656's I will check on the 555


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Thanks. I remember Tommy posting about it and I tried to find the posting but without success.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Tom,

The 555 lite is available as a custom using the 656 lite sideplates.

Tommy


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Custom made $189.99


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Good to know. I have sell some tackle first before purchasing anything but I am going to do that soon. Bronzbck1, are you affiliated with Tommy's store?

Thanks for the information.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

*Akios 555 CTM Lite with Aluminum sideplates and handle.*


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Sweet!


----------

